# Auto Detox: Audi TTS



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread by Auto Detox www.autodetox.co.uk

Audi TTS new car detail:










This 61 plate TTS was booked in for a new car detail to include interior & engine bay

The car was collected Thursday the 1st & I arrived 9am Saturday morning to carry out the work, this job was located not far from Leicester

After a chat with the owner about the car & protection he opted for Wolfs body wrap

Fair play to the dealership the car was in pretty good order, first job wheel arches

Jet washed out first before application of APC 4:1 cleaning carried out with 2 vikan brushes




























& rinsed out afterwards










This was repeated on all four corners

Tyres next, treated to the same mix of apc & stuff brush used to clean them up ready for dressing later on in the day



















Alloys next, after a good pre rinse acid free wheel cleaner applied & worked with various metal free wheel brushes



















Rinsed off










Body work was treated to a citrus de-greaser after a thorough jet wash



















Another thorough jet wash before a detail brush was used with apc on small areas





































including door shuts



















Car was rinsed off as I went along

Washed 2 buckets & plush wash mitt










Rinsed off,the dealer had applied a lifeshine product which the owner had said no to, this was easily removed with an application of copolymer remover which was sprayed on & gently mitted over before being thoroughly rinsed with the jet wash judging by the water behaviour this did the trick nicely.










I tested the rear of the car for iron contamination










That will be positive then !

I treated the whole car 3 times to get it clean, stinky ! But well worth the effort in the long run for the owner

Car was also clayed with a mild clay not much came off but again well worth the effort & still an important part of the process for me










Final thorough rinse & dried with super plush drying towels










Making sure I get into every part










The engine was cleaned with apc it was not that dirty just a bit dusty so no pics, dressed & left to dry










The car was taped up & paint readings taken, part of a new car detail is a single stage rotary polish

Broke out the Flex really like this machine !










Worked my way around the car

Once completed I gave the car a good going over with ipa & applied Body Wrap, the first coat as left for 15mins while I took care of other complimenting job around the car










Pipes



















Sealed



















Alloys



















BW buffed off & a second coat applied while this stood I took care of the interior, full vac, remove a small amount of plastic protection the dealership missed, milked the leather etc applied rain repellant to the exterior glass & tidied up the engine bay

So after all those jobs plus more than a few I didn't mention she stood in the late Saturday sun all clean & shiny








































































































































Thanks 
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very sharp Baz, nice work.

How do you rate the Flex mate?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice car great job


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job Barry - I love Body Wrap - no doubt the beading will be awesome on the German paint!

Nice work


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy job Baz, that new camera's doing the business mate excellent pics:thumb:


----------



## Dan R (Dec 2, 2009)

Fabulous work!! What tyre dressing did u use?


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mgs Detail said:


> Very nice.


Thanks :thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Looks very sharp Baz, nice work.
> 
> How do you rate the Flex mate?


Cheers Rob, really like it mate given is a good bashing the past couple of weeks really nice machine but & I know I'm going to sound like a muppet but its so light I think it might be too light... if you know what I mean ? 



DJ1989 said:


> Nice car great job


Thanks



JBirchy said:


> Great job Barry - I love Body Wrap - no doubt the beading will be awesome on the German paint!
> 
> Nice work


Cheers JB really like the product too !



slrestoration said:


> Very tidy job Baz, that new camera's doing the business mate excellent pics:thumb:


Cheers dude, had a bit of a mare with the weather that day bright one minute dark & over cast the next played havoc with the camera settings 



Dan R said:


> Fabulous work!! What tyre dressing did u use?


Cheers Dan, tyre dressing was espuma RD50

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

Excellent work on a stunning car. I miss my TT 

What polish/pad combo did you use for the one hit?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, Which dressing was used for the engine bay?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Baz, great pics:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate.


Thanks mate



neo8047 said:


> Excellent work on a stunning car. I miss my TT
> 
> What polish/pad combo did you use for the one hit?


Have to agree love these cars been looking at one myself, LCD finishing pad & 85RE was the one step



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work, Which dressing was used for the engine bay?


Cheers scrim, engine was dressed with finish



SimonBash said:


> Very nice indeed Baz, great pics:thumb:


Cheers dude :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

very nice work, lovely lookin car too


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

wow awesome interior!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for that Baz, im looking for a dressing which i can use on both arches and Engine bay and comes relitevly cheap.. Would you recomend AS Finish to suit both the jobs.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice! Exhausts shimmer! I must try the Blackfire metal sealant :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Love TTRS"s you did a great job on this one.:thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Lovely job! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

cracking job! wonder how long it will stay like that...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

dazzyb said:


> very nice work, lovely lookin car too


Cheers DB 



DieselMDX said:


> wow awesome interior!


True ! interior was awesome 



Scrim-1- said:


> Thanks for that Baz, im looking for a dressing which i can use on both arches and Engine bay and comes relitevly cheap.. Would you recomend AS Finish to suit both the jobs.


No worries, finish does the job although I am looking for its replacement as we speak 



Ns1980 said:


> Very nice! Exhausts shimmer! I must try the Blackfire metal sealant :thumb:


Thanks 



Ian2k said:


> Love TTRS"s you did a great job on this one


Thanks Ian this is an S but here is an TTRS I did not long ago:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=226472





Nanolex said:


> Lovely job! :thumb:


Thanks Mr Nanolex



dsms said:


> Beautiful work!


Cheers dude kind words from a very talented detailer 



wish wash said:


> cracking job! wonder how long it will stay like that...


Thanks ! I'm guessing for a very long time 

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work. Nice photography and the van's looking well also Baz.:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work Barry.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice work. Nice photography and the van's looking well also Baz.:thumb:


Thanks Scott, try to keep on top of the van but it doesn't get the love all the time 



ahaydock said:


> Great work Barry.


Cheers dude :thumb:

Thanks guys
Baz


----------

